
Ask HN: What modern CSS framework for a responsive web project? - zerni
There are a multitude of options out there to build your own website&#x2F;web app from scratch.<p>Looking at Github these are the top 3 repos by stars:
- Bootstrap (twbs&#x2F;bootstrap)
- Materialize (Dogfalo&#x2F;materialize) 
- Bulma (jgthms&#x2F;bulma)<p>What other frameworks are there using flexbox, opinionated or no, offering responsive layouts etc?<p>What did you choose and why did you go for it?
======
onion2k
What do you mean by 'CSS framework'? If you mean a grid system then you don't
need any of them - just use CSS grid. Follow Jen Simmons' "Layout Land" videos
on YouTube to get up to speed fast. On the other hand, if you mean a UI
toolkit (lots of useful components) then any of those three would work well. I
like Bootstrap but only because I already know it..

If you're using React then material-ui.com is another good option.

~~~
zerni
I was looking for a library who makes creating responsive layouts simple.

If they bring some opinion in regards to styling that would be fine too but I
would probably look to apply my own.

